# What is "float mode?"



## dacecil

I just purchased a truck with a 7'6" Western plow. I have never plowed snow before and I have been reading this forum with great interest. I see there is something called float mode on the plow. 

I think I understand that the plow rides up and down with the contours of the surface you are plowing. But what I don't understand is how to put it into this mode or if I even have it.

My controller is mounted under that dash and has a long rod that comes out of it with a slide that goes into the 4 way gates that locks it out and keeps you from moving it. Is there another adjustment somewhere on this plow. 

I'm pretty sure its old based upon how it looks.

Thanks 

Dale


----------



## bribrius

PlowSite.com™ - Snow Plowing & Ice Management Forum (http://www.plowsite.com/index.php) 
- Boss Plows Discussion (http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=52) 
- - Am I supposed to be in Float Mode? (http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42399)

JeffNY 01-16-2007 12:16 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Am I supposed to be in Float Mode?

Normal plowing, no shoes, do I just lower the blade till it hits the ground, or am I actually supposed to have it in 'Float' mode?

Just curious.

Rickco 01-16-2007 12:21 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Float. If you are not and the ground contour drops your blade will not follow.

JeffNY 01-16-2007 12:23 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ha, thats what made me notice, I was like, wtf?? 
Great, so now I have to hold the button down an extra 2 seconds, time is money.

Thanks.

grandview 01-16-2007 01:14 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just remember those 2 seconds are billable .

crb 2500 01-16-2007 01:16 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

billing that is a new concept don't you need snow to do that

stroker79 01-16-2007 01:19 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally Posted by JeffNY (Post 353164) 
ha, thats what made me notice, I was like, wtf?? 
Great, so now I have to hold the button down an extra 2 seconds, time is money.

Thanks.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know what you mean, I normally just hold the controller in my lap with the button down my entire pass. Another thing you can try is double click the down buttin real fast and its will go to float. and a quick double click on the up will pull the plow to the very top.

carcrz 01-16-2007 03:47 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I use a strip of velcro & hook it to my leg. I usually just hold the button down while I am going. I am usually lifting before I am stopped to so that way I am ready to back up.

JeffNY 01-17-2007 06:36 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally Posted by stroker79 (Post 353209) 
and a quick double click on the up will pull the plow to the very top.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That feature wasnt working this morning. Maybe I wasn't pressing it hard enough.

ServiceOnSite 02-12-2007 09:17 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the double click feature works both ways. up and down. double down puts it into float mode. very handy. the first few times i did this going up i thought something was sticking on the controller. now i don't know how i lived with out it.

jryden145 02-13-2007 11:17 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Double click feature is only on the new controllers.


----------



## SnoFarmer

dacecil;427022 said:


> I just purchased a truck with a 7'6" Western plow. I have never plowed snow before and I have been reading this forum with great interest. I see there is something called float mode on the plow.
> it.
> My controller is mounted under that dash and has a long rod that comes out of it with a slide that goes into the 4 way gates that locks it out and keeps you from moving it. Is there another adjustment somewhere on this plow.
> 
> I'm pretty sure its old based upon how it looks.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dale


The control (rod) that controls the lift and lower probably has a detente when it is pushed all of the way in when you lower the blade.
This is your float.

The other (rod)controls the side to side.


----------



## hydro_37

Sounds like the old Western set-up. Push the control all the way down for float mode. Up will raise the blade and the side to side will turn the blade. If it is real old you may have to adjust the cables to get full movements. The center slide piece will lock the control in place for traveling down the road.


----------

